# Russians 're here-)))



## Russian girl (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey everyone! :wink: 

I'm new here!  My name is Katja and i'm living in Holland right now. :roll: Actually i'm Russian and i'm living for 2 years in Holland, 'cause my mom 's married with Dutch men.  I'm studing at Grafical School ( Design, Art, Computers etc)  

I like cats very much!!! They 're amazing!!! I have one also, her name is Pusya and she's from Russia as me  She is 5 years old.

Well... :roll: I would like to meet everyone! They are you, guys, from ?? 8)
 And one more thing, my English is not perfect and sometimes i'll make mistakes.


----------



## Russian girl (Mar 17, 2005)

And my cat Pusya says "hi" to everybody :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

The pics aren't coming up properly, but will definitely check back, since we love pics!!


----------



## Russian girl (Mar 17, 2005)

Superkitties said:


> The pics aren't coming up properly, but will definitely check back, since we love pics!!


Hey! Year, i guess it's because of server..Hmm :roll: 
Here are the links to see pictures :arrow: 
http://fotoplenka.ru/avtor/bodrov/album ... 616511.htm
http://bodrov.fotoplenka.ru/album31347/ ... 8.htm#foto
:wink:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to cat forum! I'm from New York, USA.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great pictures! Welcome! I'm from Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. My name is Lori and I am from Minnesota, USA. 
Your cat is very cute, great pictures! I think your English is very good.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome- From Michigan, USA


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Добро пожаловать в Форумы Кота, мое название является серебристым, я - из Мичигана


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum from warm Arizona USA. 
I looked at the pictures of your kitty. She is such a 
cute calico! 








Grand Canyon National Park, Arizona


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute tortie! And welcome from Austin, Tx


----------



## Russian girl (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for such warm welcome, guys!:wink: I'm already enjoy this forum and your cats, they're very cute also!!!        :wink: 



> Добро пожаловать в Форумы Кота, мое название является серебристым, я - из Мичигана


    
Very good, very good, your Russian is perfect :wink: Hehe :wink:


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Hehehe thanks, I used an online translator


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome! Your kitty is gorgeous!


----------



## Russian girl (Mar 17, 2005)

Argent said:


> Hehehe thanks, I used an online translator


 yeah, i can see that, but it's sounds funny   :wink:


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

hey from Atlanta Georgia! Cute Kitty!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## Russian girl (Mar 17, 2005)

heheh, your avatar is very funny :lol: is that your cat?


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

yup that's daizy...she sits like that while i'm on the computer! she's very silly sometimes.

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Greetings from Maryland, USA! Welcome Katja!


----------



## Russian girl (Mar 17, 2005)

kristen98 said:


> Greetings from Maryland, USA! Welcome Katja!


 Greetings from Holland, Kristen! The weather's been nice today! How is in Maryland? :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

A big welcome from all the way in the UK

I hope you will love this forum, I am new here also but am loving it here already. And by the way your kitty is so cute  

Bobble x


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome from California!
I've always liked Russian airplanes. The plane in my avatar is a MiG-23


----------

